# Fig trees



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

I have some wonderful little fig trees in 4''(one quart) pots.

Five Violette de Bordeaux and four Black Mission available. These are well rooted cuttings from my trees, about 8'' to 10'' tall.

The Violette de Bordeaux is a great fig for containers, it stays pretty small, starts producing early and fruits really well even in a pot. Really delicious! 

The Black Mission aren't as good for fresh eating (I think) but make the best dried figs!! 

$16.00 each + shipping, I would prefer to ship with the pots but bare root might also work. Would also be interested in trades, plants, honey bees, cheese making supply's etc. let me know what you have.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Can you tell me what the total cost to zip code 72396 would be or what the shipping is. I am interested in the Black Mission. Thanks


----------



## Cat Hill (Nov 8, 2012)

If you are still selling fig tree starts, please message me. I'd like a couple


----------

